# Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle...

...als Teich- und Forumsneuling würde mich interessieren in welchem Mischungsverhältnis die alten Hasen und Teichprofis so Ihr Substrat, für welche Pflanzen so mischen.

Lehm ist ja bekanntlich ein Speicher für Nährstoffe, ist das richtig?
Wenn ich jetzt Pflanzen einsetze mit höhrem Nährstoffbedarf sollte mehr Lehm vorhanden sein und bei Pflanzen mit weniger Nährstoffbedarf mehr Sand, ist das auch richtig?
Oder nehmen die Pflanzen besser ihren Nährstoffbedarf aus dem Wasser? Oder aus beidem?

Habe mich hier in diesem tollen Forum schon durch etlliche Threads gelesen und viel aufgesogen, aber als Anfänger ist man sich ja dann doch hier und da ein wenig unsicher, deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn ich hier ein wenig Hilfen bekäm.

1000 Dank schonmal im voraus...


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Hallo Horst,

das ist nicht ganz richtig. Lehm ist kein Nährstoffspeicher, sondern ein Nährstoffpuffer. Simpel ausgedrückt ist Lehm in der Lage Nährstoffe festzuhalten. Je mehr Lehm vorhanden ist, desto fester wird der Nährstoff gehalten und desto weniger steht für die Pflanze zur Verfügung, aber es geht auch fast kein Nährstoff ins Wasser verloren. Sand dagegen kann überhaupt keine Nährstoffe festhalten. Was eine in Sand gesetzte Seerose nicht sofort verbrauchen kann, geht ins Wasser und füttert die Algen.


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ok, wenn Lehm kein Speicher ist, sondern nur ein Puffer und Nährstoffe nur festhält, dann heisst das, dass er keine Nährstoffe an die Pflanze, die in LEhm gesetzt ist, abgibt?
Dann nimmt die Pflanze ihre Nährstoffe über das Wasser auf?
Alles Neuland für mich und ich muß da jetzt erst noch dahinter steigen...


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Wieder nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt zwei Extreme: Ton und Sand. Wenn zum Ton genausoviel Sand dazugemischt ist, nennt man das Lehm. Die Abstufungen dazwischen werden im Gartenbau so bezeichnet:

Ton - lehmiger Ton - toniger Lehm- Lehm -sandiger Lehm- lehmiger Sand - Sand

Es ist also ein siebenstufiges System, und das Mischungsverhältnis ist so:

Ton: nur Ton, kein Sand
lehmiger Ton: 5 Teile Ton, 1 Teil Sand
toniger Lehm: 4 Teile Ton, 2 Teile Sand
Lehm: 3 Teile Ton, 3 Teile Sand
sandiger Lehm: 2 Teile Ton, 4 Teile Sand
lehmiger Sand: 1 Teil Ton, 5 Teile Sand
Sand: nur Sand, kein Ton

Reiner Ton hält die Nährstoffe bombenfest, reiner Sand hält sie nicht im Geringsten.

Seerosen nehmen ihren Nährstoffe aus dem Boden auf. In reinem Ton könnten sie auf die Dauer also nicht überleben. Deswegen muss Sand mit hinein, und zwar soviel, dass das Verhältnis zwischen verfügbarem Nährstoff und Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanze ausgewogen ist. 
In den meisten Fällen wird das sandiger Lehm oder lehmiger Sand sein.


----------



## PeterBoden (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Hallo einfachichKO,

es gibt wirklich viele dutzende Threads zum Thema Substrat. 
Du bist beim Thema Lehm/Sandgemisch direkt da gelandet wo man nicht viel falsch machen kann.

Sehr intensiv habe ich mir diese Bodenkundepublikation durchgearbeitet, das ist kein einfaches 08/15 pdf.
Da kann man nicht so einfach drüberfliegen.

Schau mal, es haben z.B. mehrfach einige Teichbauer darüber berichtet das sie Tonanteile im Wasser haben und der Teich ewig trüb bleibt. Wenn man dann schaut was Ton eigentlich ist, das die Körpergröße unter einen µm rutscht und die Sinkgeschwindigkeit mit dem Quadrat des kleineren Durchmessers abnimmt so ist das sofort darstellbar.

Es geht aber, was deine Frage war, um ein möglichst 'richtiges' Substrat für unsere Wasserpflanzen. Oder besser, kein falsches Substrat.

Hier im Forum, unter Basiswissen, steht genau das gleiche wie im o.g. Beitrag. Sand, 0...2mm Körnung mit einem Lehm- oder Schluffanteil von 10...30%. Ich möchte mich hier nicht auf diesen Wertebereich festlegen lassen, irgendwo dort sind die Mengenanteile optimal.


----------



## einfachichKO (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Hallo Werner,
hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für eure geduldigen Antworten.
Es ging mir in der Tat darum ein einigermaßen richtiges Substrat im Teich an zulegen, so ne Art Mittelweg in dem sich die meisten Pflanzen wohlfühlen.
Ich werde mich dann noch mehr durchlesen und danke euch beiden...


----------



## StefanRP (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Ich habe mich bei meine Teichneuanlage vom Mai diesen Jahres, für 3 Teile Rheinsand und 1 Teil Löslehm entschieden. Also der Teich ist 90cm tief und bis auf den Grund klar. 
Was das Wachstum der Pflanzen angeht, habe 65 Stk bei einem Teichfläche von 16qm eingesetzt, bin ich bisher zufrieden, klar die einen wachsen schneller, die anderen von der selben Sorte langsamer, an was das im Einzelnen liegt, weiß ich noch nicht. Leichte Algenwachstum habe ich genau an den Wasserpflanzen die im sonnigsten Bereich ( ca. 6h) des Teichs stehen, bisher feststellen können.
Die Teich- u. Seerosen wachsen zufriedenstellend.
__ Hornkraut, __ Laichkraut und __ Wasserpest bisher eher langsam.


----------



## nik (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lehm/Sandgemisch in welchem Verhältnis?*

Hallo zusammen,

Lehm hat Ionentauscherfähigkeiten, kann also Nährstoffe binden. Leider sind das nicht alle, nur Kationen. Nitrat und Phosphat bindet er z.B. nicht. Nehme ich einen nackigen, d.h.unbeladenen Lehm, dann wird er im Wasser die Kationen auf unbestimmte Zeit binden, bis er im Gleichgewicht mit der Situation im Wasser ist. Kalium wäre z.B. betroffen, Ammonium auch. Wenn er gesättigt ist, hat er die Pufferwirkung. d.h. bei einem niedrigeren als üblichen Nährstoffniveau, gibt der Lehm die gebundenen Nährstoffe ab.

Eigentlich macht Lehm nur Sinn, wenn er vorher entsprechend mit Nährstoffen beladen ist, damit er die im Bodengrund wieder abgeben kann.

Irgendwie nimmt man halt Lehm. Mir hat das unter dem Sand nicht gefallen, es haben sich schwarze Stellen gebildet, weil dieser Lehm organische Anteile enthielt, muss nicht sein, und sich daraus toxischer Schwefelwasserstoff bildete. Ich habe das also gegen Quarzsand der Körnung 0,4-0,6mm ausgetauscht. Die Pflanzen, die aus dem Wasser heraus wachsen, habe ich mit Langzeitdüngestäbchen versorgt. Das funktioniert so gut, dass in meiner kleinen Teichschale die Pflanzen zu üppig werden. Der Halbzwerg an Seerose ist dieses Jahr so üppig, dass er erstmals die Blätter über der Wasseroberfläche stehen hat. Sand geht schon und Probleme habe ich nur noch geringfügige, die haben nichts mit der Substratdüngung zu tun. Die submersen Pflanzen dünge ich sowieso nur über das Wasser, die sitzen in ungedüngtem Sand. Kann man in meinem Teichthread sehen, wie fett die werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nik


----------

